# Composers like Faure?



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

I am just IN LOVE with his magical music.
It is playing on my heart strings. His pavane, His requiem-I have tears in my eyes.
I am looking for some music that might be in a similar style and with the same kind of magic.
His pavane may be the closest piece of music to my heart.


----------



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

I was just crying like a baby listening to his requiem. I can also cry listening to his pavane. It is so, so wonderful.


----------



## Oscarf (Dec 13, 2014)

Faure`s requiem is very often coupled in the same disc with Duruflè's requiem, for me they are a pretty good match... try it if you have not already


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Try Saint Saens' _Poco Adagio_ from his third symphony.

Another might be Ravel's Pavane for a Dead Princess 



 It has much the same feel.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Meditation from Thais by Massenet:






Also... there's always _more _Faure! _Pelleas et Melisande_ (incidental music suite), and the _Dolly Suite_. Those should butter you up just as well.


----------



## Epilogue (Sep 20, 2015)

To me Gounod's songs sound somewhat similar to Faure's, probably because they had their noses in the same Schumann and Chopin scores: 




Oh, and if you like Faure but haven't explored his songs yet, that's a treat you've got waiting for you: 



, 




And do you know the "Cantique de Jean Racine"? A lovely work that seems to get a bit lost in the shuffle, maybe because it's so early: 




Going forward in time, Ravel sometimes sounds kind of like Faure to me: 



, 




And this probably isn't what you're looking for, but television and film composer Yoko Kanno seems to spend a lot of time listening to the old Frenchman, sometimes expressed in the form of outright rewrites, sometimes merely in similar melodic shapes: 



 (wait for the instrumental interlude in the middle),


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Have you heard the Sicilienne from "Pelleas et Melisande?" Well, I guess that's not similar to Faure. It IS Faure!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Many people (including some of the writers of Star Trek: TNG) find the Brahms Sextet in B flat, movement 2 to be tear inducing.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

For an obscure French Impressionist, try Deodat de Severac, a contemporary of Debussy and Ravel.

Some of his most famous art songs are À l'aube dans la montagne and Ma poupée chérie and Les Hiboux

You can find free 1-min samples here and buy the tracks:
http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDA66983


----------

